# Wood finishing video



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm liking this whole video thing! :jester:

Anyways, I just threw this together with the pics and vids I had...i'll still need to take new ones when those casings go on around the window jambs, but I think it looks pretty decent anyways. Hope you like it!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent job Alec!:notworthy:
Combining the video and stills really make an impact.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice video Alec. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice!

I like the interior of the house, too!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cool. And the sander noise added to the music in a modern kind of way. But.....I saw one pic, all masked off, new stain on, and the door handle still on? You did remove that at one point.....i'm sure!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Roadog said:


> Very cool. And the sander noise added to the music in a modern kind of way. But.....I saw one pic, all masked off, new stain on, and the door handle still on? You did remove that at one point.....i'm sure!


haha good catch! The shots were taken over a period of 3 days, so yes the handles got removed every morning and went back on at the end of the day


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome job. Not too long either. The sander sounds are a nice touch too.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Finally finished this job this afternoon. Updated the video with some new close up shots, better before shots and made some changes to the transitions.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job! The lighter pics show the work much better.:thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

How much does something like that cost? LOL!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

.............


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!!


----------

